

Thoughts on DEC - njrc
http://seeknuance.com/2015/05/27/thoughts-on-dec/

======
gumby
O Ozymandias. Once a titan astride the minicomputer world. What companies of
comparable size today could have the same fate?

Dropbox? Github? They are so much smaller than DEC. HP perhaps.

~~~
ddp
DEC had about 200,000 employees at its peak. HP, of course, bought Compaq who
bought DEC, not that there was much left at that point. If you're interested,
there's a book by Edgar H Schein and Paul J Kampas entitled, "DEC Is Dead,
Long Live DEC: The Lasting Legacy of Digital Equipment Corporation".

Also check out out Bob Supnik's site, the Computer History Simulation Project,
[http://simh.trailing-edge.com](http://simh.trailing-edge.com), which has
emulators for most DEC hardware: PDP-1, PDP-4, PDP-7, PDP-8, PDP-9, PDP-10,
PDP-11, PDP-15, VAX. Most DEC OS's are available there as well. I have
successfully run VMS on SimH on OS X.

------
gonzo
I guess I'm old. I remember most of that, and I didn't work for DEC.

